# Search Option



## BJ007 (Sep 21, 2003)

I can't seem to search for stuff, it keeps saying no matches and SQL error. It was working yesterday.


----------



## MaleiahT (Sep 21, 2003)

Im having the same problem..


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 21, 2003)

I will have a look at it girls. Thanks for letting me know.

Nikos


----------



## angellazette (Sep 22, 2003)

Yup I'm having the same problem.


----------



## skegeesmb (Sep 22, 2003)

Me too.  I need to start tagging these topics so I can save them.


----------



## PrettyPisces (Sep 22, 2003)

same problem


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2003)

Same problem


----------



## Supergirl (Sep 23, 2003)

Y'all beat me to it!


----------



## inthepink (Sep 24, 2003)

Still down...any ideas when it will be working again?


----------



## Allandra (Sep 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*hairlove said:* 
Still down...any ideas when it will be working again?  

[/ QUOTE ]
Nikos has been quite busy.  Hopefully soon.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 25, 2003)

Boy, aren't you all impatient little kitties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Have a go at it now girls. It should be working as expected.

Nikos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aka Cowboy


----------



## Allandra (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks Nikos.


----------



## mystiquesista (Sep 25, 2003)

same here, i also have a hard time leaving other members messages


----------



## MaleiahT (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks you Nikos!


----------



## Supergirl (Sep 25, 2003)

It's working


----------

